

Simple to Use Virtual Stock Market game for kids. Need more ideas - infogaufire
http://stocksga.me/

======
chewxy
Hi, I had in the past created a virtual stock market - what sort of ideas do
you want?

~~~
infogaufire
how to make it useful for kids of say Grade 9-12 and upto what level of
details is fine to keep. I was initially planning to include F&O into this but
dropped the idea. Will commodity trading be useful for kids - to learn how
these crude, gold etc

